# Soundblaster ZxR kein Sound



## clokx_de (19. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werkel nun schon seit ein paar Stunden und recherchiere, jedoch finde ich keine Lösung. Habe mir die ZxR gekauft, bekommen jedoch keinen Ton.

Hier mal kurz meine Hardware:

Core i7 870
Asus P7P55-E
8GB DDR3 G.Skill
Gigabyte GTX 670

Windows 7 Prof. 64bit

Ich habe vorher die Onboardsoundkarte verwendet. Diese habe ich vor Installation/Einbau der ZxR im Bios deaktiviert. Glaube das Problem beginnt damit, dass Windows 7 die Karte nicht von alleine erkennt. Er findet nur ein "High Definition Audio-Gerät". Habe dann dort manuell die Treiber ausgewählt. Dies brachte jedoch nur den Effekt, dass das Creative Control Center gestartet werden konnte. Vorher hatte es immer gemeldet, dass das Gerät deaktiviert sei. Ebenso sehe ich in den Eigenschaften der "Boxen" in den Buchseninformationen nur 4 der 6 Ausgänge. 
Nun habe ich auch schon mal den Slot gewechselt, von ursprünglich PCI-E x16 auf meinen einzigen x1 (worauf eigentlich mein USB 3.0 Controller steckte). Dies hat auch keine Veränderungen gebracht.
Habe bei diversen Recherchen gefunden, dass es wohl ein Problem geben kann bzw. man im Mixer eine Einstellung hätte, wo man nen Haken bei "...Digital only..." abklicken könnte. Kann dort nichts finden, betrifft wohl nicht Win 7.

Bin langsam verzweifelt, da ich bereits 6 Stunden versuche, die Soundkarte zum laufen zu bringen.

Freue mich über jede Idee/Tipp!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß


----------



## Snixx (19. September 2013)

Evtl. muss an der Soundkarte noch eine Stromversorgung angeschlossen werden vom Netzteil, is jedenfalls bei einigen Soundkarten der Fall. Aber evtl. hast es ja schon gemacht.
Ansonsten eben neue Treiber runterladen und nicht die von CD nehmen. 

Steckplatz haste ja schon getauscht, lese ich gerade.


----------



## clokx_de (19. September 2013)

Hi, schon mal danke für deine Antwort. Also die ZxR hat keinen separaten Stromanschluss. Habe nun testweise beide Karten parallel laufen, jedoch bringt dies keine Besserung.

Das habe ich bisher gemacht:

- Steckplatz getauscht
- neuste Treiber installiert
- Onboard deaktiviert und Treiber deinstalliert
- alle Ausgänge ausprobiert

Es scheint, als würde Windows etwas Falsches installieren. Ich bin dieser Annahme, da er bei meiner Onboard Soundkarte einen Kopfhörer als Standard installiert hatte und dort hatte die Karte auch keinen Sound. Habe dann Lautsprecher als Standard gewählt und ich hatte mit der Onboard Karte wieder Sound.


----------



## Thallassa (19. September 2013)

Wenn du Musik abspielen lässt, zeigt der Treiber dann Equalizerbewegungen, die Sound andeuten sollen?
Welche Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer sind denn wie angeschlossen?


----------



## clokx_de (19. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Wenn du Musik abspielen lässt, zeigt der Treiber dann Equalizerbewegungen, die Sound andeuten sollen?
> Welche Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer sind denn wie angeschlossen?


 
Ja, dass hatte ich auch angeschaut. Sound wird angedeutet, also der grüne Balken beim Lautsprecher Symbol bewegt sich auf und ab. Ich habe einmal das Sennheiser PC 360 Headset und den Sennheiser HD25-13 600 Ohm. Habe beide an dem 6,3 Klinke Kopfhörer-Ausgang probiert.


----------



## Thallassa (19. September 2013)

Hast du die Kopfhörer auch mal am Frontpanel probiert, oder an den normalen Ausgängen? Kommt da Sound? Du hast aber auch nicht nur in Windows, sondern auch im Treiber die richtigen Ausgänge der Soundkarte gewählt, ja?


----------



## Cross-Flow (20. September 2013)

Ist zwar nicht ganz dein Fall aber ich hatte in der letzten Zeit ein paar Rechner hier welche auch diese Probleme hatten, es waren alles Maschinen mir vista hp 64 Bit und realtek onboard Sound wo xonars / recons rein sollten.

Kannst du testweise auf eine andere platte ein Windows installieren und schauen ob die ZxR sann funzt. So wüstest Du wenigstens was zu tun ist.


----------



## clokx_de (20. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Hast du die Kopfhörer auch mal am Frontpanel probiert, oder an den normalen Ausgängen? Kommt da Sound? Du hast aber auch nicht nur in Windows, sondern auch im Treiber die richtigen Ausgänge der Soundkarte gewählt, ja?


 
Ja und nein, habe es mal probiert, aber da kommt natürlich auch kein Sound. 
Wie kann ich im Treiber Ausgänge wählen? Ich kann im Treiber Menü nur einstellen, was ich verwende, also Kopfhörer oder Lautsprecher. Dort habe ich selbstverständlich auf Kopfhörer gestellt.

@Cross-flow: Ich werde die Karte heute mal in nem anderen Rechner probieren, dieser hat aber auch nen Realtek Onboard Sound.

EDIT: Also was mich immer noch sehr stutzig macht, ist der Fakt, dass unter den Eigenschaften/Buchseninformationen der Karte nur 4 der 6 Ausgänge stehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es fehlen genau die 6,3mm Klinke Ausgänge, die man für Kopfhörer und Mikro nutzen soll.

Ebenso ist es merkwürdig, dass der standard Windowstreiber verwendet wird. Win 7 installiert ja immer selbst Treiber aus seiner eigenen Datenbank. Wenn ich dann aber manuell den aktuellsten auswähle, kommt die Meldung, dass der Treiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand sei.


----------



## clokx_de (20. September 2013)

Also, die Karte funktioniert im anderen Win 8 Pro 64Bit Rechner tadellos. Jedoch habe ich einige Beobachtungen gemacht. Nach der Installation soll neugestartet werden. Beim Win 8 Rechner hat er nach dem Neustart weitere Software installiert. Hingegen bei meinem Win 7 Rechner macht er dies nicht. Ebenfalls merkwürdig ist, dass beim Windows 8 Rechner im Gerätemanager noch ein Creative Audio Controller installiert ist. Dieser fehlt beim Win 7 Rechner.

Übrigens, mit den Windowstreibern, womit er die Karte nur als "High Definition Audio-Gerät" erkennt, funktioniert die Karte nicht. Erst nach der Installation des Creative Treibers hat es funktioniert.

Naja, nun muss ich mal schauen, wie ich die Karte ans Laufen bekomme. Win 7 Neuinstallation möchte ich nur als absolut letzte Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen.

EDIT: So, nun habe ich nochmals auf meinen zweiten PCI-E x16 Slot gewechselt. Windows hat nach dem Neustart erneut nicht die restliche Software installiert. Karte wird nur als "High Definition Audio-Gerät", auch nach der Installation des Creative Treibers angezeigt. Im Gerätemanager fehlt auch jede Spur vom Creative Audio Controller.


----------



## Cross-Flow (20. September 2013)

Wie gesagt nimm einfach eine alte hdd und Spiel nur testweise ein Windows drauf. Wenn die Karte dann macht was sie soll dann liegt das Problem an deinem Windows. 

Als ich mein Win 7 neu aufgespielt habe wurde meine Recon3D als HDA Gerät erkannt und es kam auch Sound raus. Wundert mich das es mit deiner ZxR so nicht geht. Naja eventuell ist dein Windows einfach schon zu zerschossen.


Edit:
Hast dich schonmal mit Driver cleaner Pro und anschließend cc cleaner an die Sache rangemacht?


----------



## clokx_de (20. September 2013)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Wie gesagt nimm einfach eine alte hdd und Spiel nur testweise ein Windows drauf. Wenn die Karte dann macht was sie soll dann liegt das Problem an deinem Windows.
> 
> Als ich mein Win 7 neu aufgespielt habe wurde meine Recon3D als HDA Gerät erkannt und es kam auch Sound raus. Wundert mich das es mit deiner ZxR so nicht geht. Naja eventuell ist dein Windows einfach schon zu zerschossen.
> 
> ...



Leider habe ich keine alte Festplatte mehr, die einen SATA Anschluss hat. Die ganz alten IDE Platten bekomme ich mit einem SATA Adapter leider nicht zum laufen. Werden vom System nicht erkannt. Werde nun ein Backup meines Systems erstellen (Paragon Backup&Recovery) und danach Format+Neuinstallation. Falls das nicht funktioniert, werde ich das alte Backup wieder aufspielen.

Ja, Driver Cleaner Pro PE Edition habe ich bereits versucht. Klappt nicht. Mit CC Cleaner habe ich es noch nicht probiert.


----------



## clokx_de (20. September 2013)

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Leider habe ich keine alte SATA Platte. Habe bereits von meinem System ein Backup gemacht. Werde nun die Platte formatieren und Windows neuinstallieren. Falls der Fehler bleibt, gibt es wohl eine Inkompatibilität.

EDIT: Mit der Windows Neuinstallation hat es geklappt. Die restliche Software wurde aber auch nach dem Neustart weiter installiert. Das funktioniert bei meinem alten System ja nicht. Und im Geräte Manager stand im neuen System ebenfalls der "Sound Blaster Audio Controller", der bei meinem alten System nicht installiert wird.

Hier mal ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT2: Also irgendetwas blockiert beim Neustart die noch restlich ausstehende Installationsroutine des Soundblasters. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich den noch fehlenden Rest installieren kann.
Habe schon Spybot und Norton deinstalliert. Suche aktuell weiter.


----------



## Snixx (20. September 2013)

Oder eine Einstellung im Windows 7 das verhindert das Software installiert wird wo es zb keine Zertifikate gibt oder wo man früher eben gefragt wurde? 
Evtl. wie der Vorgänger erwähnte noch ein Sicherheitssoftwarepaket drauf wo eingestellt ist. Automatisch alle Installationen verweigern von unbekannten Quellen?

Hmm am Ende ist es schonmal positiv das es nicht an der Karte sondern wohl nur an Windows liegt was man ja wieder neu installieren kann.


----------



## clokx_de (20. September 2013)

Also, ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber ich habe den Schuldigen gefunden. Habe nach und nach Norton, Spybot, Programme und anschließend Treiber deinstalliert. Es war der letzte Treiber von Nvidia 320.49 Driver WHQL. Es gab wohl Konflikte zwischen dem Nvidia Soundtreiber und der Creative Karte.

Hat sich aber alles gelohnt. Der Sound ist echt krass. Bisher habe ich nur meinen Sennheiser HD25 mit seinen vollen 600 Ohm laufen. Trieb mir doch glatt fast Pipi in die Augen!  

Das ist purer Musikgenuss!!!

Vielen Dank an alle für ihre Hilfe! Habt mich glücklich gemacht! ^^


----------



## Cross-Flow (21. September 2013)

Jo dann viel Spaß mit der Soundblaster 

Ist ne feine Karte!


----------

